# Froogle Listings



## YellowMan (Aug 6, 2006)

Anyone know how Froogle decides what products to post or exclude on their shopping engine? When I submit products, they always only select a few of my designs to post there. Never all of them. When I go to my Froogle account, I can see all of the items I have submitted, but when I click on "All items from seller" under one of my accepted Froogle products, I only see a few of the products I submitted.

Also, I wonder what contributes to the rankings of the listed items. It seems to work differently than with Google.


----------



## skulltshirts (Mar 30, 2006)

I dont know about your questions, but your site looks great. Man your designs are very cool. I liked everything I seen on there. But I couldnt afford to make a purchase. I think your clothes are for people with more money to splurg. Nice stuff though!


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

hi again, 
there are changes/improvements etc. going on with froogle and google base..... wait until it settles. 

keep your product pages simple, unique and refresh weekly.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Anyone know how Froogle decides what products to post or exclude on their shopping engine?


When I've submitted the datafeed to froogle, they've always listed all the products in the feed.

Have you checked with Froogle support to see what they say?


----------



## hongkongdmz (Jun 29, 2006)

I dont even know what Froogle is....


----------



## superconnected (Aug 17, 2006)

Froogle has been hit or miss in my experience as well. After some research, I have to agree with LucyRoberts in that the changeover to using Google Base is still in the "working out the kinks" phase, and patience is probably the best option here


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

hongkongdmz said:


> I dont even know what Froogle is....


its a place you can expose your stuff for sale for free. Its a Google project.

Cant go wrong with Google.


----------



## hongkongdmz (Jun 29, 2006)

Ahh..ok. I'll do a search for it then. I like anything google. Heh. Thanks


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

hongkongdmz said:


> Ahh..ok. I'll do a search for it then. I like anything google. Heh. Thanks


Then pray the quiet whispers that Google will be launching their beta version of eBay within 6 months are true


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

And Yellowman, you have the coolest briefs in the world! Where's my sample pair!


----------



## mreicher (Aug 10, 2006)

Yellowman, your shirts are without doubt some of the most fascinating T's I've come across!

I'm gonna start saving some money now to buy one!


----------



## YellowMan (Aug 6, 2006)

Thank you all for the positive feedback. I would lower prices if I could, but as I explained elsewhere on this forum, it's the process of making the garments, as well as the high quality fabrics, that makes them expensive. 

Back to the Froogle thing. I wonder if some of my items that Froogle omitted were deemed offensive. For instance, I posted "Bad To The Bone" Boxers. The boxers just have skulls on them with "Bad to The Bone" written on them. I don't find that offensive personally, but maybe someone else does. Another omitted item was a tattoo thong. I see there are plenty of thongs posted on Froogle, but perhaps the model shot I used was too racy for them. Once again, I thought it was in the bounds of decency, but maybe it is too much skin for someone else. I would be curious to know if anyone has anything similar to report.


----------



## YellowMan (Aug 6, 2006)

BTW, one of our shirts was just on Kevin Dillon on HBO's Entourage. Because of that, People Mag. and http://www.tmz.com/ did a piece on us us and our web traffic has tripled! Orders too!


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

do a testy~testy

list something 100% safe
  and see what happens.

 .......then we will all know.


 nope, cant say we had a problem cause we tryed it with a non-profit 99 cent item and it ranked next day.... even sold a few $ 100 worth. ---it stoped selling tho....cause we forgot to refresh it ----duh.


----------



## YellowMan (Aug 6, 2006)

hehe. 100% safe. I'm not sure if any of our stuff falls into that category. 

It is kind of annoying that the feeds have to be resubmitted regularly. I schedule it into my Entourage calendar to remind me. Works like a charm.


----------

